# Plywood walls for basement pantry?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go for it--I'd use a better grade of plywood myself --but if the osb looks o.k. to you ,why not?


----------



## hacksepe (Sep 11, 2009)

I had some ugly plywood walls in my basement and I spruced them up by putting 1/4" thick drywall over top. They look like new now. So if you ever want a more finished look it is easy to do. Also you can still screw in anywhere you like. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Badfish740 said:


> On the concrete block side I plan on using Tapcon anchors to screw 5/4" furring strips to the wall and then screw the OSB to those. Is there any good reason NOT to do this?


Yes, water vapor will rot the OSB over time
Wood should never be installed against any type of concrete unless PT/treated for contact
You should have some rigid insulation against the block wall

Where are you located ? 
The proepr solution will depend upon your location


----------

